# Some more of my fav subject! ESS



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow they are SO pretty. I love it when they have all brown heads like that - those two are gorgeous looking dogs and I love the red spotty collar.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very very pretty!!! I prefer the look of the working ESS, rather than show type... They have prettier eyes... maybe that's just me...


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous, my favourite subject too


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So beautiful and very attentive faces! So cool did you make them like that.. :thumbup:


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous photos. I love the ones with their heads together.


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful dogs, they're so obedient, beautiful


----------

